# Budget head and cam.



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi guys.Does anyone know of a decent budgt priced head and cam package that makes decent number.I am looking for my brother who has a 04 a4 with 82,000 mls and has 2k set aside for this.Me and my dad are goin to do the work for him since he's working nights so no shop fees exept for tune. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If your brother has an 04 I would find a set of used 243 heads and get them ported. Used they can usually be had for about $450 and ported for a few hundred more.

Cam, springs, retainers should run you under $1000.

Tune will be $500ish.

Keep in mind since he has a A4 he will need a stall and I would recommend anyone who moddes an A4 to get a trans cooler as well.

In his budget, he won't be able to accomplish all this. If I had a fresh 04 A4 I would do 243 heads(ported if possible), headers, tune. That will run him about $2000 for now and it will feel like a new car. Then once enough is saved, I would look at adding a stall and cam.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

What are decent numbers? Mid,low-12s in the 1/4 mile? That can be accomplished with a budget cam, converter and still keep the stock heads.

GT2-3 or LS6 cam are inexpensive and do not require expensive valvetrain work. You can still use stock exhaust manifolds if headers have not been added yet. have seen that cam kit for $300 to $400 new. This number includes valve springs which are LS2.Make sure and use the LS2 timing chain. 

The trans will live much longer if shifting takes place below 6200/6000 rpm.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Felix C. said:


> What are decent numbers? Mid,low-12s in the 1/4 mile? That can be accomplished with a budget cam, converter and still keep the stock heads.
> 
> GT2-3 or LS6 cam are inexpensive and do not require epensive valvetrain work. You can still use stock exhaust manifolds if headers have not been added yet. have seen that cam kit for $300 to $400 new. This number includes valve springs which are LS2.Make sure and use the LS2 timing chain.
> 
> The trans will live much longer if shifting takes place below 6200/6000 rpm.


GT2-3 cam comes with LS6 springs, not LS2... but I'm not sure what the difference is if any . Also, the cam makes power a a tad more then then 04 redline is. I changed my rev max to 6650 in mine. I usually shift arround 6400 but it give me that split second more to shift so I don't bounch off the limiter. I paid $450 for mine w/ springs.

LS2 stock cam < LS6 stock cam < GT2-3 cam

This is also a cam I would never run on an LS2. Its great us LS1 guys though but you could honestly go a little bigger and still be very streatable.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Precison Race Components Stg 1.0 LS6 Heads & Cam

You will also need a minimum 2500 stall, tranny cooler (optional), and bigger fuel injectors (optional).

Would probably see gains in the 75-100 hp range.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

MadGoat04 said:


> Hi guys.Does anyone know of a decent budgt priced head and cam package that makes decent number.I am looking for my brother who has a 04 a4 with 82,000 mls and has 2k set aside for this.Me and my dad are goin to do the work for him since he's working nights so no shop fees exept for tune. Thanks in advance.


Does your brother's GTO have headers installed? You would need to have headers to realize the full power in changing the heads or any sort of aggressive camshaft. 

Pacesetters in mild steel are about $400? But coating would be required if you live in any kind of humid, snow, rainy climate. 

Stock 241s are fine to reach low 12s. Oz folk have been doing it for years and faster without 243s. Mostly LS2 owners condescend by implying 241s are substandard. They actually flow as well as 243s to .300 lift with smaller runner volume.


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry been working late and didn't have the time to check this. I guess I should have mentioned that he has slp lt's,and loud mouth 1 catback,a 3200 converter,fast 90/90 and orresson otrcai.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

While you're in there putting in a cam,I would do a new pump and timing chain.You can find some good deal on used cams,but buy new springs.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait... the car already has a fast and a stall... but no cam?!??!!??


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah he bought it that way.It used to have a streetsweeper ht in it.The previous owner kept the cam for his 02 camaro ss.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

MadGoat04 said:


> Sorry been working late and didn't have the time to check this. I guess I should have mentioned that he has slp lt's,and loud mouth 1 catback,a 3200 converter,fast 90/90 and orresson otrcai.


Well, I have to say your mods take it beyond my knowledge base. I mean the Fast and 3200 converter. Do no know what combo works well with those items. 

Good luck and Best wishes.


----------



## pontiacbuff (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey buddy - I think we're slightly confused...
I found you a resource, will this help you??!!
Product List

Good luck to you man!!:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

MadGoat04 said:


> Yeah he bought it that way.It used to have a streetsweeper ht in it.The previous owner kept the cam for his 02 camaro ss.


He would be best off putting a SS HT back in. It has a huge amount of torque for our heavy cars especially down low. I just put my mods/power here. With stock heads and some matched parts I recently put down 459.5 RWHP and 418 Tq on a Mustang Dyno in 86* weather. I have some 243 heads I'm going to drop in and should pick up 20-30 more. My car should be a high 11 second car IF I can get it to hook. I'm running 12.3s spinning 1st gear now


----------

